# Gotta love the Free stuff.



## escrap (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what I had given to me today, I tried telling them we pay for this stuff and they did not seem to care, they simply said take it. I replied with an ok.

There was two gaylords of power supplies and one large bucket of hard drives and a few buckets of disk drives.

If people knew.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 17, 2010)

What a lucky dog. :lol:


----------



## escrap (Feb 17, 2010)

Lets just say I don't know how lucky I was. This is what i found in the bottom of both of those power supply boxes, lol. I just made a steal, now I feel Bad. It made a full Gaylord


----------



## escrap (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh on another note, all the processors were in the boards still plus all the memory, pics to come.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Processors and memory still on the boards, you were lucky. Why can't I have a day like that. 8) 

At least you know you will be busy for a while.

You wouldn't want to let me do the processors and split it with you would you?


----------



## escrap (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah this is not something that happens everyday, we just got lucky I guess. We are electronics recycling company, and like I had told him, we pay for all these items. But I guess he didn't care about the money like we do. Haha


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

hi Barren,,,, 
What kind of split will you do ?????? I Have 20 - 40 lbs Of processors . I don't have any time to proces the only to collect.... Paul ([email protected])


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 19, 2010)

trashmaster said:


> hi Barren,,,,
> What kind of split will you do ?????? I Have 20 - 40 lbs Of processors . I don't have any time to proces the only to collect.... Paul ([email protected])




E-mail sent.


----------



## steveonmars (Feb 27, 2010)

escrap,

Great find. I'm getting into doing this a lot more. I'm still mostly in the collecting phase though I do proccess some batches when I get the chance and have enough to make it worth it.

I'm curious about what you pay for some of these different components. I'm starting to contact computer stores about buying scrap but I don't know what they would expect to get. ( I already get quite a bit of scrap from a couple small places for free) I don't want to sound like I'm trying to cheat anyone, or sound like I don't know what I'm talking about, so I'd like to have an idea of what to offer these people when I talk to them. A lot of the people I talk to have no idea what their stuff is worth, or think it's worth a fortune, so it doesn't help if I don't know either.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## butcher (Feb 28, 2010)

steve, here is my thinking on this, what will it be worth to you?
if they think its worth more than that pass it up, there are many posts that are in the forum which can give you an Idea as to what the value of certain components may hold, you will also have to figure your time, chemicals and other costs, there is also the waste you generate, this also costs some to treat and dispose of properly, so especially when you first start out having them to pay you to take their scrap would be the best price to pay, after you have got the processes down and learn to make your own chemicals as much as possible, maybe you can charge them less to haul off their scrap.
now when you get a few gold buttons under your belt you will KNOW how little you will be willing to pay for it, if I have $$$ and want to buy I buy from a trusted coin dealer and local gold buyer who sells me karat gold for melt value, and if the green money goes down my gold goes up, I am not a buissiness man and money has never meant much to me if I have food for the table, but I like the Idea of putting some of that yeller metal up so that I may keep food on the table, so others may have better advice on the buisiness end. I do know when first starting out you can spend more than you make in this, but a stick to attitude and doing your homework can be fun and slowly rewarding, besides very rewarding when you melt that pretty yeller metal you worked so hard for.


----------



## escrap (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello Steve, We really do not do any processing our selves. We are just a recycling facility. The prices that we pay are dependent of the distance we have to travel, the amount of the pickup and what can get out of the items on hand. What we look to do as a recycling company is to buy the items, to pay our expenses(gas, maintenance, labor, etc.) and to still have some money to put to the side to build up the bank account. If you are looking to get into the recycling phase and not so much the refining phase, just call around and get the best price you can for different components. What we try to do is find an average of what percentage to make.
We make on average 40%, but for some items it is much much less. I hope this will help.

Thanks 
E-scrap


----------

